# Hot sauce or Fish Roe?



## salt and pepper (Mar 12, 2013)

Modernist Cooking:  Hot Sauce Pearls, no they are not fish eggs!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 12, 2013)

Cool!  How'd you make it, S&P?


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 12, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Cool! How'd you make it, S&P?


 

Molecular Gastronomy, it's done with all natural chemicals.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Molecular Gastronomy, it's done with all natural chemicals.



Natural chemicals. Some people would argue that such a thing does not exist lol I'm not one of them, but you know how people hate chemicals these days


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 12, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Natural chemicals. Some people would argue that such a thing does not exist lol I'm not one of them, but you know how people hate chemicals these days


 
The chemicals are derived from sea weed.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Natural chemicals. Some people would argue that such a thing does not exist lol I'm not one of them, but you know how people hate chemicals these days


If people hate chemicals, they can't possibly understand what chemicals are. If you can touch it, it's made of chemicals.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2013)

taxlady said:


> If people hate chemicals, they can't possibly understand what chemicals are. If you can touch it, it's made of chemicals.



That's exactly the point


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 12, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Modernist Cooking:  Hot Sauce Pearls, no they are not fish eggs!



I love hot sauce and hate fish eggs. But for some applications the look of fish eggs could work really nice.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 13, 2013)

I loved chemicals, in the '70's.....


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2013)

s&p, you're just missing the formaldehyde. 


neat stuff: Spherification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i've wanted to try it.


----------



## acerbicacid (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks really good salt and pepper.   Did you enjoy making them?

I bought a starter kit for making these "pearls", (which had instructions thank heavens)
Creamsupplies - Kalys - Pearls & Cocktails Beginners Kit

I have now bought a larger one.    I first used them when making this Blackcurrant Cream.    I made some blackcurrant liqueur drops to decorate it.    Great fun to see the expression on poeple's faces when they ate one expecting a blackcurrant.

I thought the whole process was such fun - that is why I bought a larger kit and more equipment.

The hot sauce was it a specific commercial hot sauce or one you made yourself salt and pepper.    What did you use them with please?


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 13, 2013)

acerbicacid said:


> Looks really good salt and pepper. Did you enjoy making them?
> 
> I bought a starter kit for making these "pearls", (which had instructions thank heavens)
> Creamsupplies - Kalys - Pearls & Cocktails Beginners Kit
> ...


 
Yes it's fun, expensive,and different! Here I used them on some oyster shooters.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I do make my own hot sauce, but Sriracha works well too.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 13, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I loved chemicals, in the '70's.....




Musicians....


----------



## msmofet (Mar 13, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I loved chemicals, in the '70's.....


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2013)

i love the modern look of your new molecul'R food art, s&p, especially the very hot way  it jazzes up the oyster 'shots'....

can i lick the spoons?


----------

